# Club in SF Bay Area



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wondering if there is a Matlese club in the San Francisco Bay Area or a Maltese play group already formed to meet together?

Thanks for any information you can post!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Can I just say how much i LOVE your new sig? ADORABLE!

Meetup.com has a maltese meetup group for the bay area. 
http://maltese.meetup.com/122/

You'll probably see some familiar faces on it - Lisa (Havanese Lisa) and Christine are on it. I'm a member of the group but have never made it to any of the meetups. They seem to have a lot of members who all have one thing in common - they love their dogs!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

> Can I just say how much i LOVE your new sig? ADORABLE!
> 
> Meetup.com has a maltese meetup group for the bay area.
> http://maltese.meetup.com/122/
> ...


Yommy, YOU are the best! Love and lots of licks, your boy, Mateo of Bellarata


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome - thanks for the link, Stacy. I definitely want to check this out later.



> Can I just say how much i LOVE your new sig? ADORABLE!
> 
> Meetup.com has a maltese meetup group for the bay area.
> http://maltese.meetup.com/122/
> ...


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL.

They are meeting this very moment.

I joined but haven't gone due to weather or conflicts or distance so far.

Wolfie and I are in the SF area ......


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I joined too! But Coby hasn't finished his puppy shots yet, so we'll be skipping out today. I hope they have one in april!


----------

